# A couple of QSI sound questions



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

I was going to e-mail Greg but thought others would be interested as well. Did a quick search and did not find the answer.

When running on DC, 

1. How long will the Super Cap keep the sounds going with no voltage to the rails?

2. Can the bell be programed to play for a certain voltage range?

What I am looking for is an alternative to Phoenix Sound for my RDC diesels, which I run on a point to point with Aristo's reversing unit. I use diodes to create voltage steps as the RDC goes into and out of the end point. I would like the bell to play when approaching and leaving the station. Station stops are 10 to 15 seconds.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

1. Depends on engine load, current, maybe 5-10 seconds, not really long, it's not for that purpose. 
2. Not in this version. 

Note, the super cap was only intended to help the situation with the Aristo Trackside TE where reversing direction would force voltage to zero and reset the decoder. The super cap was intended to keep the microprocessor alive during this transition. 
It was never intended to power the loco over loss of power (Like the cap board for the Revo TE), or as a crutch for dirty track. 

Now, all that said, you can put a bigger capacitor on ANY system to hold voltage, you will probably want to do something more than just connect it, but use a resistor to keep charging current down, and a diode to provide full output current. 

Also, a small polarity reversing circuit would trigger the bell... a 555 timer and a relay, maybe $20 in parts, but probably not worth the bother, because toggling the polarity turns it on or off, you really want a voltage level triggered unit, or triggered with a magnet. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ward 

In my case using DC I switch in an Aristo Engineer for horn and bells works well. 

I use a four pole switch (2x2s) to change over and also switch out when not required. 

Greg still cant find way to expand speed control but have good meters so can see what I am doing 

Dave


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Greg, 

Another question. I installed the QSI Aristo in my E-8. Nice sound and I was to program volume adjustments with my bench power supply. If I add the super cap will I then be able to trigger the bell or horn when running off my TE battery car? 

-Brian


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

In DC mode, the sounds are triggered by sequences of reversals of the power. 

I made a system for Nick S. using the 27 MHZ TE accessory board to do the horn/whistle and bell. That's the only way to do it from an "old style" TE. 

It used a 555 timer to control a relay to do a quick reversal of polarity, and another relay to also reverse polarity, then I controlled both relays by the accessory board. 

Again, the "super cap" was only to maintain power to the QSI when reversing direction, since the old style TE forces voltage to zero when reversing direction. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Heres a little more info about QSI under DC power, i own 26 QSI now, i received one of the very 1st QSI for large scale in my GG-1 years ago and was so happy i could ring the horn and the bell thru the pack with no other equipment needed. I was one of the very 1st to have the new boards that Tony came out with cause i was so happy with the results from the GG-1, Now mind you the board in the GG-1 is a way older version than whats out now.
So key points to know when running QSI under DC power, you can ajust volume with the magnet thats supplied with board but i have found it better to spend 29.99 and buy the Quantum engineer as it has a whole bunch of buttons to ajust certain other sounds and the volume as well. Running under dc the QSI has a habbit of jerking when you 1st start to move, i did not like that so i found out you can switch from RTC to STD mode using one button on the Quantum engineer, made a big difference in the loco DC operation doing that. The other thing i wasnt happy with was the over all volume of the boards on max setting. found out From RJ that QSI pre sets the INTERNAL... volume to 40% of what it could be, and theres no way to raise it above 40% without reprograming the board. Rj was kind enough to take my boards and reprogram them to a 90% volume on most of the boards and then i can ajust the volume level lower if i with with the Quantum Engineer or the magnet that comes with the board. with the volumes set to Internal 90% i have found i need to turn them down slightly when operating inside and i max them out when running outside, i luv loud trains.
So if you plan on running on DC and dont have QSI reprogramer, remember to tell your dealer to ajust volumes up before they ship to you. also Greg took a Araistocraft 27 mh Train engineer for me and built a relay box onto it so i could if i chose to, ring the bell and horn via the remote control i could without having dcc, Works great, i'l post video below of it in operation.
Im getting resdy for a big show in a few weeks were i will be running a 50 cars stack train with QSI equipt dash 9s and a 16 car USA passenger train with 2 qsi equipt e-8s and they will run under track power with the Quantum Engineer controling them, with an additional add on 30amp booster box that QSI now sells to handle high amps under track power.
This will be a test and i will use my bridgewerks to power the display and i will take a video of the meters while running to get an ideal of how much power 2 E-8s and 16 USA passenger cars will consume. More to come on that. So all in all after having these boards for a while i can say there cheap to buy, sounds as good as most others and easy to install and run great on track power.. Simple Easy and affordable sounds


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Good job Greg it works great and thank you.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian: Looks like you will be stuck for trying to operate the bell and whistle. Cap will only let the uniot run with out power for around 30 secs and then the sound dies. Later RJD


----------

